# Does anyone know who Shaun the sheep is? LoL



## cat1994

Hi I love Shaun the sheep!! It is this show on TV and they make movies also, anyway I just wanted to know if any of you sheep people knew what breed of sheep he would be if he was real? 
Shaun is the one on the very top 





This is Shaun with his flock


----------



## goodhors

Probably a Hampshire or Suffolk, both have short hair black faces and legs,  with white fleece on body.

I have only caught the sheep stuff a couple times, it was pretty funny.  We don't have cable.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I also think Shaun the Sheep is great!


----------



## cat1994

Im so happy n.smithurmond 
knows what Im talking about  Thank you goodhors for telling me the breeds he could be


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

We don't have cable (or local channels for that matter- the tv isn't hooked up for that) but you can catch Shaun the Sheep on netflix instant watch right now.  It's super cute.  It's from Aardman, the same folks who do Wallace and Gromit, one of my favs!


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I've seen Shaun the sheep but haven't really watched it.  I think if we really wanted to get technical, we could say the flock is Suffolk clean faces) and Shaun is a mix of Suffolk and Hamp or Shropshire. Hamps and Shrops have closed faces and wooly legs, but Shaun must be a mix because he only has wool on his head and not legs.


----------



## cat1994

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I've seen Shaun the sheep but haven't really watched it.  I think if we really wanted to get technical, we could say the flock is Suffolk clean faces) and Shaun is a mix of Suffolk and Hamp or Shropshire. Hamps and Shrops have closed faces and wooly legs, but Shaun must be a mix because he only has wool on his head and not legs.


Ya Shaun does have some wool on his head, but in one of his movies called Shaun the Sheep Off the Baa lol he can take the wool on his head off  





 This is just one of the many movies I have about Shaun the sheep


----------



## cat1994

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> We don't have cable (or local channels for that matter- the tv isn't hooked up for that) but you can catch Shaun the Sheep on netflix instant watch right now.  It's super cute.  It's from Aardman, the same folks who do Wallace and Gromit, one of my favs!


I also love Wallace and Gromit   I have almost all their movies even the really old ones


----------



## patandchickens

I love Shaun the Sheep. Even from before I got sheep.  I get the theme song stuck in my head on a fairly regular basis. In fact this thread has done it again, gee thanks 

Pat


----------



## chandasue

Too funny! My son is watching a Shaun the Sheep dvd right now!   Good show!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

patandchickens said:
			
		

> I get the theme song stuck in my head on a fairly regular basis. In fact this thread has done it again, gee thanks
> 
> Pat


I know, right?!


----------

